# deer processing near tomball



## DANGOLCHARLIE (Aug 4, 2004)

I am looking for a good game processor, to drop off deer, in or around the tomball area.
Someplace that I can get a key for the cooler, cause it's usually too late when I get back with my deer. last year I had to put ice bags in and around the deer and keep it in my explorer overnight, to get to the processor first thing the next morning! That sure makes for a lot of melted ice water in the back of the truck!
Any help will be apreciated! Oh, I am hunting in the Cut-n-Shoot area, so Conroe or thereabouts is not out of the question! Can't wait for open season!
(but I will!)


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

I take mine to Jerry Hildebrandt. His place on Tuwa. Tuwa is off of Gosling between 2920 and Kuykendahl. I think the number is 281-255-9325. I am not 100% sure on the phone number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DMG96 (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure about the cooler thing. But when I lived out that way I used J&M Sausage near Hooks Airport. 

19923 Stuebner Airline
281-379-5551


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

J&M is the best I've found so far


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

c&c off 45 up by the woodlands, right behind conroe taxedermy.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Fisher Ham & *Meat* Co. 5023 *Spring Cypress*, *Spring*, TX 77379 Map, 281-376-1644

I tried them one time, reasonable price and vaccum sealed. They make good sage sausage too. Not sure of the hours though. What I used to do is ice the deer down at night when I got home alot and then go during lunch or after work on the monday.

I do all my own processing now so I dont drop them off anymore.


----------



## Fowl Language (Mar 24, 2006)

Silver Seal is very good I think they are off McHaffey rd.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

"C&C off I-45 up by The Woodlands, right behind Conroe Taxedermy" from RangerJohn is right on the money. They are 24/7 for the first several weeks of the season and are on-call after that. They've shown me around their operation and I was impressed with the cleanliness. I've used them, and their predecessor at this location, since '77 and have had zero issues. Good cuts, good smoked and pan sausage, 400 pound (neutral smelling) wild boar tasted great, very flexible folks.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I'm a Hildebrant Deer processing fan.....

John


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

You guys hit on most of 'em. 

There's also J&J Meat Market on 2920, almost across the street from Concordia High School in Tomball. They are on the west bound side on the curve. There are usually ATVs parked near the road there from the dealer in the same strip center.

Stop in and have a BBQ sandwich while you're at it. Good luck finishing it. You better be as hungry as if you went to Mel's. 
Also try their Arkansas bacon. It is out of this world. Real smokey.


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Bellville has the best sausage and they are cheap they do their own processing and have it ready within 7days usually.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> Fisher Ham & *Meat* Co. 5023 *Spring Cypress*, *Spring*, TX 77379 Map, 281-376-1644
> 
> ..


I agree with BBQ


----------



## txbowman (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark E. said:


> I take mine to Jerry Hildebrandt. His place on Tuwa. Tuwa is off of Gosling between 2920 and Kuykendahl. I think the number is 281-255-9325. I am not 100% sure on the phone number.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 This phone number to Hildebrandt Deer processing is 281-351-7394. 22430 Tuwa right off of fm 2920 and dowdell.


----------



## guidntexas (Nov 21, 2011)

I send all mine to BWC processing in Conroe. They have a 24/7 service and the best link or pan i ever had. everything vacuum sealed and clean. Top notch and les than a mile off freway. 281-367-7979


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

Hildebrants gets a vote, C&C ,i'd never do again, took a doe ,took months and some of the meat smelled so bad i threw it out.


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yeah, and it was a clean quartered doe packed in ice ,delivered the morning after harvest. they wouldnt even return my phone calls....yeah im ranting, dont go to c&c


----------



## hideandseek (Dec 11, 2010)

Silver Seals is my vote


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

gmoney said:


> Bellville has the best sausage and they are cheap they do their own processing and have it ready within 7days usually.


I live in Tomball but take mine to Bellville. It is out of the way but it is worth it. Silverseal is good but expensive. I have used the one by Hooks Airport and was happy with them.


----------

